# Starting over alone



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi all,

So I have been on these forums for a while but I have been quiet the last couple of months because my CP has ended. Partly the pressure of fertility treatment but other factors as well. It's permanently over. I'm now thinking about a fresh start and going it alone in a year or two when I have my life back on track. It's a massive shift in thinking because I never imagined I'd be a single mum but instinctively I feel I could do it. I'm not well off but I have a stable and secure job and a lot of love to give. It's a lot to take in and of course I'm not rushing into anything. It felt like a double whammy because I was just about to start IVF when it happened. A bit like a death of two dreams in one. Anyway, reaching out to see if anyone has been through the same. Are there any single want to be mums on here? Thanks x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

anicca - so sorry to hear about your CP ending and the stresses that go with it. why not pop over to the single thread as there are some SMC who are also lesbians and have families. You don't have to give up on your dream. Best of luck x


----------



## anicca79 (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks JJ1   x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

Sorry to thear of the break up and the shattering of dreams that this brings about.

You are right that you could be a single Mum and go it all alone.

I would, however, urge that you give your self some recovery time for the break-up before launching into this - it is a totally different life choice and needs a different mindset. The responsibility is huge and something that I am trying to work towards achieving, but am still at times overwhelmed by the potential responsibility, even with a large supportive family and friendship circle. 

Goo luck for the future. Be kind to yourself over the coming months.


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi Annica
so sorry to hear you're newly single.
Do pop over to the Single Women board for some chats and support, us ladies based in London even had a meet-up yesterday (we are all at different stages of treatment), and it was a lovely afternoon with lots of shared stories, laughter and a real community spirit.
Hope you can start mending your heart and making plans, there are so many single ladies now in a similar position to you.
Broody xx


----------

